# patching drywall



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Stipple in a spray can solves the problem;
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...hing-repair/aerosol-spray-textures/c-8199.htm
> 
> Tom


Not always


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yea, really. Sounds like he has no experience patching. You honestly think that he could pull it off without being able to see it? I was just telling him that he shouldn't expect perfection. I wasn't saying that one could achieve a seemless patch, *I do it all of the time*.


Me too! But them, 9 times out of 10, I put my reading glasses on, and find out otherwise... :laughing:


Prick out...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

m1911 said:


> Not always


Always for me. Choose the proper product and pattern.

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Sure you do ! :laughing:



I'll have to take a picture of a "patch" I noticed the other day to show you


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

A couple seamless ones I did last week, can't even tell a repair was made...


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Is that taped with duct tape or something?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Walraven said:


> Is that taped with duct tape or something?



Duct tape if for hacks. Pros use gorilla tape.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

hire a pro it is art in it self


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

pappagor said:


> hire a pro it is art in it self



Or punch a few dozen holes in your own walls and practice first. Before doing unto others - chit work.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*drywall patches*

Or maybe try doing it with your cheeks


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

kingcarpenter said:


> Or maybe try doing it with your cheeks


Are you being????????

Tongue and "Cheek"? :laughing:


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

Pictures? If you haven't done a bunch of patches it aint happening. Don't need a flashlight either. Same can be done with 12" blade or straight edge on larger holes. Once you get it ready for texture like Tom said pattern etc. comes into play. Stand back and study the wall. Depending on texture was it shot at angle, straight on, little dry, wet, heavy light etc. Remember it was probably sprayed with a pull behind rig. Tough to get a match sometimes with hopper or blhomax cans. But it very well can be done. I've redone several 4 or5 times to get there. After a ton of practice its automatic. Hey Tex just a little further south of you is the market getting better there? Finally is here. Fingers crossed


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

m1911 said:


> A couple seamless ones I did last week, can't even tell a repair was made...


I don't think I would admit to those pics...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> I don't think I would admit to those pics...



Tell that to the electrician, it was his handy work. It's in the garage so not a big deal, but still... please... :laughing:


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

So being in the garage makes it right? Do you leave 1/2" gaps in your base or shelving in the garage?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't post pics here too often because these guys will straight up tear you a new one if it ain't world class work... that's why I was trying to warn ya hehe


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I took it as humor not serious


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> I took it as humor not serious


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie's Masonry (Feb 7, 2015)

*patching holes*

Well im a mason not a carpenter but I do know some about sheetrocking and finishing first, you should get the same thickness of sheetrock cut piece as close as you can to the hole it should be nice and tight. Next stick tape on all sides, apply a coat of mud on edges smooth let set then next day sand with sand paper until smooth now your ready for paint. http://www.eddiemasonry.com/


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

If you tape patches I would use fiberfuse or mesh less feathering that way


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Eddie's Masonry said:


> Well im a mason not a carpenter but I do know some about sheetrocking and finishing first, you should get the same thickness of sheetrock cut piece as close as you can to the hole it should be nice and tight. Next stick tape on all sides, apply a coat of mud on edges smooth let set then next day sand with sand paper until smooth now your ready for paint. http://www.eddiemasonry.com/



You forgot a few things, and several days.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

If it's under 8" I use the metal pathes. 2 coats of mudd is all you need.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> If it's under 8" I use the metal pathes. 2 coats of *mudd* is all you need.


Well if it's _mudd_, you probably can get away with only 1 coat... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*patching drywall*

Metal patches sure sounds proffessional to me. Maybe we can get the H.O. to hang a picture or clock or something to test it out. Or maybe we can start one of those hgtv shows with metal patches as the opener.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Well if it's _mudd_, you probably can get away with only 1 coat... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I'm still getting the hang of auto correct on this galaxy s4:what:

And what's wrong with a metal patch versus a California patch on a doorknob hole? I'll take the metal anyday of the week.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*patching drywall*

Yea I think I'd take a plug with backing behind it over foil. Did the cheapo " pro " in the paint department sell you this great alternative?
Almost ashamed to say I grew up across the puddle from you and used to swim in the old rock quarries as a kid there. Hard to beleive things has gone from plaster to tin foil.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I use a metal patch on small patches.

And small California patches don't have backing.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

kingcarpenter said:


> Yea I think I'd take a plug with backing behind it over foil. Did the cheapo " pro " in the paint department sell you this great alternative?
> Almost ashamed to say I grew up across the puddle from you and used to swim in the old rock quarries as a kid there. Hard to beleive things has gone from plaster to tin foil.


I have come behind in the rental world after installing metal patches. At best they dent. I have also come behind California patches, they blowout. Now, if you want to go that extra mile and expand a hole stud to stud, or install a backer board unnecessary go ahead. 

I will put my finished product with metal against your patch anyday. It's all about the finish product matching and being durable. How you get there is up to you.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

here is ho I do it and it dont blow out or bend
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/california-ice-patch-4783/index6/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/fibafuse-trim-tex-4655/


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Duct tape if for hacks. Pros use gorilla tape.


You laugh ! But that's crossed my mind a few times.. :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Eddie's Masonry said:


> Well im a mason not a carpenter or drywaller!! [/url]


 ......:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Kali patches work just fine if done right .. Watch for the blistering .


I Cut it stud to stud ..Or put some backer wood behind the patch .. Then place the board tight . tape coat with hot mud/PAPER.. then finish off with A/P. And walk away feeling good about what I left behind . It ain't rocket science ! What's worked in the past for me . Still works . Why change up?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Personally, I don't like lugging around drywall. That's my core reason or the metal plates. I see that you are a huge fan of fibafuse icerock, so I will give it a try. 

I usually walk into apartments "blind" so it's bad enough having to tote around paint gear, much less drywall gear as well. My drywall repair "kit" is fairly simple: a 5 gal bucket lined with a trash bag of 20 minute mud, mud pan, sanding sponge, 2 drywall knives, and various metal patches (3 of each: 4,6,8 inches). 

Now, should I encounter larger patches when I walk in I go ahead and prep the unit then at lunch go get drywall.

So if I can avoid toting around drywall, saws, etc... I am all for it.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Did this one today. This is just first coat, but it gets the point across. That metal ain't going nowhere.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Prick! But this is why I am voting for you in the COTQ contest.


If you ever met me in person ..You wouldn't consider me a prick .. I'm really a laid back/Keeps to himself kinda guy ! But this damn keyboard didn't come with a filter !!! :laughing: My Son gave me a Kindle Fire .. It ain't gotta a filter either !! :no: Sorry!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Did this one today. This is just first coat, but it gets the point across. That metal ain't going nowhere.


Remove the handrail ? So you can bust out that bubble?

Is that the lowe's stick on patch?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> If you ever met me in person ..You wouldn't consider me a prick .. I'm really a laid back/Keeps to himself kinda guy ! But this damn keyboard didn't come with a filter !!! :laughing: My Son gave me a Kindle Fire .. It ain't gotta a filter either !! :no: Sorry!


I can be uptight in person, but for the most part I'm pretty laid back and a fun guy. I know Ron would back me up on this.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't get em from the box stores. I order in bulk from an online source.

yeah I know, remove the rail....it's came of during prep while that first coat dried. My priority is to get the mud on the wall ASAP, then prep the unit for paint while the mud dries.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*patching drywall*



TNTSERVICES said:


> I use a metal patch on small patches.
> 
> And small California patches don't have backing.


I realize " california patches" dont have backing. I was simply stating that I would plug the hole with backing as opposed to using tin foil. Then again I realized I was advising against a wannabe that favors ryobi tools. Nuff said.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Judging someone on the tools they use is kinda ignorant don't you think?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

kingcarpenter said:


> I realize " california patches" dont have backing. I was simply stating that I would plug the hole with backing as opposed to using tin foil. Then again I realized I was advising against a wannabe that favors ryobi tools. Nuff said.


I hope you weren't talking about me, because I am a Milwaukee man.:thumbup:

Anything over 8 inches, yes use backing. I do it that way. But to take a small hole like the one I showed, and use a backer board is simply overkill. Just because you prefer to take extra steps doesn't make those who disagree with you wannabe's or hacks...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Judging someone on the tools they use is kinda ignorant don't you think?


only a king can do that ! :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> only a king can do that ! :laughing:



I know some guys that could do top notch work with popsicle sticks, scissors and a hot glue gun.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

Driftweed said:


> I hope you weren't talking about me, because I am a Milwaukee man.:thumbup:
> 
> Anything over 8 inches, yes use backing. I do it that way. But to take a small hole like the one I showed, and use a backer board is simply overkill. Just because you prefer to take extra steps doesn't make those who disagree with you wannabe's or hacks...


No Drift that was not directed at you. Just a little venting back to the guy that bashed my help yesterday on another thread. Besides us kentucky and indiana boys know what real tools are.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

kingcarpenter said:


> No Drift that was not directed at you. Just a little venting back to the guy that bashed my help yesterday on another thread. Besides us kentucky and indiana boys know what real tools are.



So you met rob?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

kingcarpenter said:


> Besides us kentucky and indiana boys know what real tools are.


Well .. you boys can do whatever you want to those pigs ! I think It's sick!!!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> well .. You boys can do whatever you want to those pigs ! I think it's sick!!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kingcarpenter said:


> I realize " california patches" dont have backing. I was simply stating that I would plug the hole with backing as opposed to using tin foil. Then again I realized I was advising against a wannabe that favors ryobi tools. Nuff said.


That's odd...the only two examples were a cali patch and a metal patch. You then responded to that post and said a plug with backing over a metal patch. Seems to me that you were a bit confused.

Don't get upset at me for schooling you in yet another thread.

And I like the Ryobi cordless guns. They are pretty nice for the price, but don't leave out the fact that I also said 90% of my tools are Bosch. But whatever makes you feel like big man on campus

I think it's funny that you are still butt hurt about the other thread.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I think King needs to put up or shutup. I have posted many pics of my work. I have my website and FB page on my signature. Anyone can see my work and judge if I am a wannabe, the same can't be said for him.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Does that make him a prince now?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

What's up with DB's thinking that .com's and tools make you good at what you do?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have less tools than you.. Just saying


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't have a web site, Facebook, or 1800 number. 

I do have a tool fetish, but only use 1/3 of them.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*patching drywall*



TNTSERVICES said:


> I think King needs to put up or shutup. I have posted many pics of my work. I have my website and FB page on my signature. Anyone can see my work and judge if I am a wannabe, the same can't be said for him.


It took three posts and you still can't spit it out. Who did you say was butt hurt? I'm done here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kingcarpenter said:


> It took three posts and you still can't spit it out. Who did you say was butt hurt? I'm done here.


Oh no, I spit it out. Let's see some shots of your work. You have no issue ragging on others and calling people wannabe's. Let's see it tough guy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Let's see some shots of your work.


Post count limit for posting pics? I don't think he's there yet.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't tape small patches. I use plywood backer with the drywall patch, screwed real good, and hot mud. Comes out nice and flat, and haven't had one crack yet.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Post count limit for posting pics? I don't think he's there yet.


He could post his website. 

He can add an IMG tag.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> He could post his website.
> 
> He can add an IMG tag.


Good enough.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

kingcarpenter said:


> I'm done here.




Why Honey! What's wrong KING?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

If I called myself'' the king !'' I do believe I would have to back it up in some way shape or form ? A little bullchit maybe ?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

King Carpenter? King ring a ding maybe..:whistling


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> If I called myself'' the king !'' I do believe I would have to back it up in some way shape or form ? A little bullchit maybe ?


king moore:jester:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> king moore:jester:


Naw ! Moore like Hack !!!! :laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll agree with Driftweed, I use metal patches all the time. I'll be damned if I go stud to stud for a 3 inch hole. If a patch gets dented, blown out or whatever than the problem isn't the patch but rather the idiot that keeps damaging it.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Well .. you boys can do whatever you want to those pigs ! I think It's sick!!!


There's an old saying round these here parts:

Know why farm boys wear loose fit boots?









So the animals can't escape


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*patching drywall*

Sorry guys. Next day here thank goodness. Trying to put together a occupied short sale w vandalism etc. pita. Tnt my lead man bought the nailer and nothing but problems. I tried it and same issues. Lemon maybe? No I dont cut small plugs stud to stud. I screw 1x2 ,base or whats handy as back up to existing. Have the tin dont like it. Yea I still have 2 sheep.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*patching drywall*



kingcarpenter said:


> Sorry guys. Next day here thank goodness. Trying to put together a occupied short sale w vandalism etc. pita. Tnt my lead man bought the nailer and nothing but problems. I tried it and same issues. Lemon maybe? No I dont cut small plugs stud to stud. I screw 1x2 ,base or whats handy as back up to existing. Have the tin dont like it. Yea I still have 2 sheep.


Have tried the tin dont like it. Sorry Can you tell I'm stressed yet. Off to the races and look for more venting.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

What a joy!! I love em!!!:thumbsup: .....:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Is this the nightmare job you just looked at?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Is this the nightmare job you just looked at?


Looks like a nightmare...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Is this the nightmare job you just looked at?





hdavis said:


> Looks like a nightmare...


Aren't all renos nightmares ? When was the last time ya'll seen a gravy reno?? 

Oh... chit! I almost forgot!! I'm a drywaller!!! :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A little caulking, and it's ready for paint!


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

They didn't even remove that vent cover...cmon man!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> They didn't even remove that vent cover...cmon man!!!


I took the cover off and hung tight to the return...But they could have helped me out in a few other areas !!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Bye Bye Patches !! :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

When laminating old ceilings.. adhesive and a few plaster washers can really help ! When that joist just ain't where you thought it was !!:whistling


----------

